# (Another) For Sale - Martell Butcher Knife



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2017)

Here's my 2nd butcher's knife finished and ready to head off to your location! :wink:

This one is done in carbon tool steel (O1) with a handle made from stabilized red cedar to give it a vintage type look. I polished the blade to add to the look & feel as it patinas. 



Stats...

Model - Butcher

Blade Length - 7 in (177mm)

Grind - Convex

Steel - O-1 (carbon tool steel)

Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)

Height (at widest point - belly curve) - 38mm

Handle - Vintage American Butcher Pattern

Handle Dimensions - 15/18mm (W) x 15/28mm (H) x 117mm (L)

Handle Materials - Red Cedar (stabilized) & nickel silver pins




*Price - $350 

*Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.






Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2017)

What do you guys think of this one compared to the first?


----------



## valgard (Mar 9, 2017)

I am not a vintage american butcher/bull nose guy, however I think the previous one had the added appeal of being a vintage design with more modern looking materials (the handle looked more hi-tech) but I thought people would be all over carbon.
:2cents:


----------



## guari (Mar 9, 2017)

If I had use for this knife I'd buy it in an instant Dave. Sadly I don't.

That said, I liked the previous one better because I like dark handles. A simple user preference. 

It's gorgeous.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2017)

valgard said:


> I am not a vintage american butcher/bull nose guy, however I think the previous one had the added appeal of being a vintage design with more modern looking materials (the handle looked more hi-tech) but I thought people would be all over carbon.
> :2cents:





guari said:


> If I had use for this knife I'd buy it in an instant Dave. Sadly I don't.
> 
> That said, I liked the previous one better because I like dark handles. A simple user preference.
> 
> It's gorgeous.




Thanks for the feedback gents!


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 10, 2017)

The first one in my opinion was the classier blade, solid black handle with silver pins. I can picture a retired chef slicing out steaks from a striploin 0 issue plus it was stainless. This blade for me lacks the pow factor, it's still classy but the handle needs a small ferrule or guard to really pop. The first image looks like there is a small one but after looking it wasn't there(a small maple or brass would of looked cool) as for steel o1 should patina beautifully over time. But as you know I have a soft spot for stainless(powdered stainless) remember my infamous thread lol. This blade just feels more basic to me and doesn't instill the same level of emotional response. I'm positive it performs well like the rest of your blades. Small mosiac pins would also of looked good on this. Cody Paul used them on my last saya with mammoth end caps and it's basically the most over the top baller thing I've ever seen. This blade needs to find an old school butcher or an older sous/executive chef that would appreciate what it is. As mentioned I have 0 use for a bullnose as I break down maybe 3 large chunks of meat a year.


----------



## Lars (Mar 10, 2017)

Carbon ftw imo. Reminds me a bit of my own flea market bullnose - of course Dave is on another level as usual..

Lars


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2017)

It's not sexy enough....I knew it!


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 11, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> It's not sexy enough....I knew it!



I suspect 90+% of knives are bought on looks, probably why your dyed pieces do so well


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 11, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> It's not sexy enough....I knew it!



Perfectly sexy


----------



## Lars (Mar 11, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Perfectly sexy



+1

Lars


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't use this type of butchers knife, but I think it looks just as classy as the earlier one you posted. That red cedar handle looks more old school to me than the African blackwood. Aren't a lot of old knife handles oak or hickory or something? 

Carbon FTW... hope the new owner builds up a nice meat patina to complete the old school look! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't see anything wrong with the lighter handle, personally it would look amazing once the blade gets a patina (I've heard and seen good things about O-1) and it would be especially interesting since it is polished (which isn't easy to capture in the pictures).

As far as patina on O-1 goes, I saw one of Dave's knives with a nice patina on it, so hope it isn't out of place to post it below to help show what I'm trying to say:




https://www.instagram.com/p/BRjfQXYBBx6/?hl=en

The owner said


> "Dave makes a great blade. Performs like a champ!"


 and I'm sure this butcher would be no exception


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2017)

That's awesome T, thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2017)

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 19, 2017)

This knife is now up for auction!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> This knife is now up for auction!




*Only 24 hrs remain! *:wink:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2017)

The auction has ended and we have a winner! Thanks to all who played.


----------

